# My first conversion (norinco SKS)



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

So I had an old norinco SKS that had never been fired. Caked in cosmoline. Was going to sell it but decided hey I'm laid off with nothing to do,why not make a project of it.
So I got on cheaperthandirt and ordered a tapco stock,20rd mag, and foregrip. The cosmoline was a pain in the butt to get off. Got her all cleaned up and did some reconstructive surgery on her today. Here are some before and after pics. (if I can get them to show up). Im pretty satisfied with my first conversion. If anyone plans to do this with their norinco SKS for the love of god buy the separate gas tube with the hand grip already on it. Swapping out the wood on the gas tube to the new one was a pain in the you know what. Lemme know what ya think! Thanks for lookin !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice job! Looks great.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Have you shot it yet? I have several 20 round Detachable mags for my 2 sks's and none of them fire correctly. The bullets Constantly jam into the feed ramp on both no matter what mags are in either gun. I just reinstalled the factory 10 rounders and wala.. No more feed problems. I hope yours work better. It does look good.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

No I haven't shot it yet but I heard that's a common problem. Crossing my fingers


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

willyb021 said:


> No I haven't shot it yet but I heard that's a common problem. Crossing my fingers
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Try leaving the mags stored full. This should settle down the spring pressure.

And you can do a fluff n buff to the feed ramp. Google 1911 Fluff N Buff, it's the same process.


----------

